# Ureteral Stent Repositioning



## jtuominen (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone coded a ureteral stent repositioning? What code did you use? We had a case where a patient had a displaced stent, we repositioned it, and then we removed their existing catheter. We are thinking of going with an unlisted code, as this section seems to devoid of any repositioning code. Any thoughts?


----------



## dhuston (Apr 11, 2009)

In my opinion unlisted would be the only way to bill for this.  I'd evaluate exactly how much work was involved to decide whether to even bill for it or not.  

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

